# 2011 Completed builds



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

put em up


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

you have built that many in 20 days, man you are kick'n ass already.
hell im still working on my first one. lol


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

good chit brother. real nice builds.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Only one :uh:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 29 2011, 04:55 PM~20449048
> *Only one  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



AND IT'S A SICK ONE !!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i got 4 done so far this year. more to come.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Apr 29 2011, 03:22 PM~20449227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hot builds.. im diggin that truck..


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks to friends and family my numbers are up. 
but I really got to try to get my quality level to rise!










































































































































































Texas, California, Mississippi :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 15 2011, 05:55 PM~20558688
> *thanks to friends and family my numbers are up.
> but I really got to try to get my quality level to rise!
> 
> ...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Mine for the year so far.......


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

and this.....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 23 2011, 05:06 PM~20611487
> *and this.....
> 
> 
> ...



This is BAD ASS!! :wow: Nice work Erik!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 21 2011, 11:34 PM~20602521
> *
> 
> 
> ...




















another one down...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Only one so far....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MKD904 said:


> Only one so far....


 I always liked this car..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Dolla bill


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

YEA THAT'S MY FOTHA FUCKIN NAME ON THAT LICENCE PLATE, ( YEA i GOT A HANDYCAPT) BUT I AM GOING KEEP IT GANGSTER.
FOR THOSE THAT DONT KNOW? THIS IS A 1967 FORD GALAXIE..... SOMETHING YOU WONT SEE EVERYDAY IN ANY MODEL SHOP.
REPAINTED BY BIG BAD ASS MACHIO... designed, MODIFIED, AND PUT TOGETHER BY HYDROHYPE!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> YEA THAT'S MY FOTHA FUCKIN NAME ON THAT LICENCE PLATE, ( YEA i GOT A HANDYCAPT) BUT I AM GOING KEEP IT GANGSTER.
> FOR THOSE THAT DONT KNOW? THIS IS A 1967 FORD GALAXIE..... SOMETHING YOU WONT SEE EVERYDAY IN ANY MODEL SHOP.
> REPAINTED BY BIG BAD ASS MACHIO... designed, MODIFIED, AND PUT TOGETHER BY HYDROHYPE!


im diggin that blue oval markie!!! and for me...thats a rare thing!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hocknberry said:


> im diggin that blue oval markie!!! and for me...thats a rare thing!!


blue oval? you mean the mural?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this kind of just happened to be a what if, and ended up getting built due to the right circumstances. this also marks the first race car ive built in my 18 years as a model car builder.

the kit is a AMT concept camaro. only stock parts are the body/hood, dash, tailights, glass radiator and interior bucket. the rest came from the parts box or scratchbuilt.

the color is testors artic blue with tamiya clear blue on the glass.











































hydro, blue oval as in Ford.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> blue oval? you mean the mural?


:loco::banghead:LOL blue oval as in the ford....(blue oval badge) kinda like saying bowtie as in chevy! :nicoderm:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

My 2011 builds...

"No Chance" 1967 Impala - paint an hinge by Machio, interior an foil by Tingos, all put together by me...













































"Undisputed" 1972 Olds Cutlass 442 - all built by me...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hocknberry said:


> :loco::banghead:LOL blue oval as in the ford....(blue oval badge) kinda like saying bowtie as in chevy! :nicoderm:


 I was thinking it was something like that... say dahw Markie....I get it now...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hocknberry said:


> im diggin that blue oval markie!!! and for me...thats a rare thing!!


 when I get my back 4 foor vert Lincoln back than I will make a run at my 64 falcon convertable promo...it will be on a 
mustung frame a 5.0 or a a shelby with steat h/p in minds.. maybe a highrise..it should make a trippin little falcon...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hocknberry said:


> im diggin that blue oval markie!!! and for me...thats a rare thing!!


 when I get my back 4 foor vert Lincoln back than I will make a run at my 64 falcon convertable promo...it will be on a 
mustung frame a 5.0 or a a shelby with steat h/p in minds.. maybe a highrise..it should make a trippin little falcon...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yo Markie.. nice 67.. I found a promo online for one..same year for less than 20 bux... rare maybe but still can get em cheap.

And I got a promo 78 chevette for sale...right price sells it.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

x2.


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

LoLife4Life said:


>


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BADASS


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

LoLife4Life said:


>


thats bad azz.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this topic should get pinned saves the trouble of people digging through threads to see what everyone is building.


anyways "3 o clock high" is done this is a trade for some body work help on my 1:1.

from start to finish was somewhere under 10 hours.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nice what kit are them cragars from?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> this topic should get pinned saves the trouble of people digging through threads to see what everyone is building.
> 
> 
> anyways "3 o clock high" is done this is a trade for some body work help on my 1:1.
> ...


nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> nice what kit are them cragars from?


No kit, they come as a wheel set sold separately, I got these from Gseeds from a built up he sold me awhile back


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


>


:shocked: hella clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

MAZDAT said:


> No kit, they come as a wheel set sold separately, I got these from Gseeds from a built up he sold me awhile back


the MRC wheels?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> the MRC wheels?


Those the ones!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

MAZDAT said:


>


 WOW that is sick man. I'm LOVIN that 67.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

replica of my cousin's Galaxie she had in high school


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' pretty danged good!!!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

MY CLEAN GREEN 53


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

candilove said:


> MY CLEAN GREEN 53


DAMN I WANT A 53 NOW.

YO THE 67 IS GANGSTA ALL THE WAY.NICE


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

aside from the lake pipes its done


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is what ive done, last two cars before i put everything away!! pending my mariage im in the process of buying a house so i all my cars stored at my moms house till i get my pad.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nice work this topic needs to get pinned so that new visitors dont have to go around digging through threads


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> nice work this topic needs to get pinned so that new visitors dont have to go around digging through threads


good idea eso...but only 1 month til 2011 is done ALREADY! lets get a 2012 pinned?!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> good idea eso...but only 1 month til 2011 is done ALREADY! lets get a 2012 pinned?!


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i thought i threw my wagon in here, but i guess not.....thanks for the post of your wagon gil....got me thinkin...LOL..here's "the lady in red" from hydro's wagon build off!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> i thought i threw my wagon in here, but i guess not.....thanks for the post of your wagon gil....got me thinkin...LOL..here's "the lady in red" from hydro's wagon build off!


I love wagons. And that is nice. Great job.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## squeeze (Jan 29, 2011)

Just finished this charger a week ago, stock build no extra parts added.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

that cutty looks nice


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

my junk yard find build


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

MORE FOR THE YEAR...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Damaged said:


>


those are all hot.. particularly lovin that Nova.. so fresh!


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

REAL NICE BUT THE 63 DAMN ITS IS SO CLEAN WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

"Green Harvest"


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:lookin good


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

I only have one this year ......


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sneekyg909 said:


> I only have one this year ......
> 
> View attachment 408714
> 
> ...


nice, what happened to the bomb?


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> nice, what happened to the bomb?


Galaxie is sending me new trim,they said the other ones were too old...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*TE-27 Levin*


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


>



Looks tight Tonio :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Well, guess I should post up mine.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

this one looks perdee!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

badass corolla


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

All you guys have done a great job


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

caprice on dz said:


> Well, guess I should post up mine.



Looks like you been busy all year....Nice line-up :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Car came out wicked! How did you sand the tires?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nail file and drill


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

not really a fresh build but i updated it, it had a styrene front axle that made it springy eventually too many people kept bouncing it till it broke .








i was gonna put the star wires back on then i lost one of them and i figured it needed something that would fill the wheel wells better so i went with some hoppin hydros blvds


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

SLOW, what is that car? Looks familiar.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> I only have one this year ......
> 
> View attachment 408714
> 
> ...


Where did you get the stop?.... I've got a 59 that I want to finish up....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sandcast said:


> SLOW, what is that car? Looks familiar.


Johan Califorian i think its a barris car i got some headlights from a 32 ill be putting on it it looks weird without them now.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's my builds for 2011...

Gary Seeds painted 62 Catalina


















51 Chevy Fleetline "The Riddler"...

























67 Impala chop top....

























Nissan 2000GT-R

























And finally my 2nd Merc...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

My last one for 2011.....THINK BLUE....










More pics on my thread...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

my builds for 2011.....got more projects started than completed.....but that probly goes for all of us
in no particular order....










































































































not bad....13 for the year:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

MKD904 said:


>


Here's my last one for the year....that makes a whole whoppin 3 completed....


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hey 904, where'd you find that mini roadster? that thing is SICK!!! great job on building it BTW


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

sinicle said:


> hey 904, where'd you find that mini roadster? that thing is SICK!!! great job on building it BTW


x-2....but no plug wires?:biggrin:

j/k


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

"







la morena"







"kb crusher"


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

MAZDAT, nice 62 indian. Where'd U get the chrome wheels with the moon caps?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sandcast said:


> MAZDAT, nice 62 indian. Where'd U get the chrome wheels with the moon caps?


those are amt 49 merc caps


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

65rivi said:


> Where did you get the stop?.... I've got a 59 that I want to finish up....


It comes with it


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

sandcast said:


> MAZDAT, nice 62 indian. Where'd U get the chrome wheels with the moon caps?


62 Indian??? Do you mean the Catalina? The baby moons come in different kits, the 34 Ford kit (red on the box art)comes with baby moons


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*MINIDREAMS COMPLETE BUILD FOR 2011*

DAMN IT ! Looking back in here i noticed unless my post got delete for some reason but i didn't post any builds in here in 2011! SHIT ! SORRY BROTHERS !

But here are the builds i belive i did in 2011 !


































































































































I belive these are all my 2011 builds !


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nice work yo


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

that lifted Chevy is KILLER!!! Also like that street bike! What scale is it?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice line up mini!!! cant wait to see what you drop for 2012!! you should sell me that lifted chevy!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

The bike is 1/25 scale ! Here it is next to the a 1/24 scale car


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Great builds everybody.

Mini. That first Mustang is fucking awesome.I love the graphics.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks that decal comes in the 70 boss kit when i frist seen it i know what i would use it for ! Its to be my brother riding in this stang as the ghost rider ! I seen some old western pics title that and thought it fit the build !


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

great builds mini! I'm diggin that 70(?) hearst!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nice builds mini......hobby shop have a sale on mustangs?:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This kit lets me do some wild things so i got a few ! I still have 9 more to build !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Which one is it?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

MKD904 said:


> Which one is it?


i think hes talking about the stang or the cadillac


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

Siim123 said:


> Only one :uh:


BAD MOTHER FUCKER


----------



## allparish12 (Mar 21, 2011)

Tonioseven said:


>


I LOVE this car...im about hunt this down online...GREAT build


----------

